# Trial Bike Hersteller (FAQ)



## tingeltangeltill (1. September 2003)

Hi an alle die keinen Überblick über Trialrahmen haben!

Dies sind Hersteller, welche Trialrahmen (einige auch Gabeln) im Programm haben oder sich sogar nur darauf konzentrieren:

www.gmpbikes.com
www.echobike.com
www.koxx.fr
www.hoffmannbikes.de
www.nicolai.net
www.planet-x-bikes.com
www.brisabikes.com
www.monty.es
www.megamobike.com
www.pashley.co.uk
www.norco.com
www.onzabikes.com
www.ellsworthbicycles.com
www.pace-racing.co.uk
www.casamasferrer.com
www.richi-engineering.de 
www.bergwerk-bikes.de
www.syntace.de

Diese Liste ist nicht abschließend.


----------

